# Gretchin Heads



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Due to the fact that the Ork army I am creating is pritty much pure gretchin horde fielded as Ork troop types it means that I have quite a large heap of Ork Boy heads piling up...

After seeing images of the new grot models their heads kind of inspired me to attempt to make my own like them - gretchins sporting the over sized Ork helmets.

The result is from hacking out the insides of the helmets with a stanley knife, a stitch cutter blade and a square file that turns an Orky helmeted head into nothing more than this:










So here is a nice little composition of 1 + 1 = a new 1:










The main advantage of this is that it means ALOT more variety for my little Gretchins with head dressings as any face can be sliced to fit into the helms, the helms can also be sliced to bring forth more unique ones - would love feedback on the idea


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

pretty cool. That's definitely a great way to add variety and uniqueness to your army.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

That is an excellent idea! Great way to add some variety. I'd love to see you do this with one of the AOBR Deffcopta pilot's heads...


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Baalirock said:


> That is an excellent idea! Great way to add some variety. I'd love to see you do this with one of the AOBR Deffcopta pilot's heads...


Pardon my ignorance but, aren't those metal? I wouldn't go through the hell of attempting to file out the inside of a metal head without the aid of a vice and some form of power tool :laugh:


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

good idea and it looks nice as well, adds some nice variety to the gretchin


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ToxicBunny said:


> Pardon my ignorance but, aren't those metal? I wouldn't go through the hell of attempting to file out the inside of a metal head without the aid of a vice and some form of power tool :laugh:


Nah, They are plastic. Everything in the Assualt On Black Reach box set is plastic.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

are they the Goblin head from Fantasy, or are they the ones you get from the grot box (iv never bough this so i dont know waht they look like.)


----------



## Gruntax Argonax (Mar 21, 2009)

That is an excellent idea! Great way to add some variety.


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

jakkie said:


> are they the Goblin head from Fantasy, or are they the ones you get from the grot box (iv never bough this so i dont know waht they look like.)


Fantasy Goblin heads stuck into Ork helmet heads with the ork face hacked out.
I got the idea from seeing the new grots though, as some of them have the over sized helmets on.

Tried it once before (right when I started conversions) but it ended in a disaster - my skill and patience with the blade and file (basic converison tools for me) has improved alot since those many years ago so I opted to take another crack at it :mrgreen:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Great idea man, looks brilliant! Have some rep!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

awesome idea!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

I went through one of those "the more the merrier" phases and now have this batch of heads with a few more unique ones forming the bottom row


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice ones, specially 3d head on 2nd row. A huge nose sticking out from underneath the helmet, and it looks like he can't see shit:laugh:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i love the first 2 on the last row!

are they both burnas, or is the one on the left a deffkopta pilot? eithe way, they look amazing . cant wait to see what you do with the bodies and paint...


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

jakkie said:


> i love the first 2 on the last row!
> 
> are they both burnas, or is the one on the left a deffkopta pilot? eithe way, they look amazing . cant wait to see what you do with the bodies and paint...


It is a biker and a burna head - still hoping to use the "burna" one as part of a Mad Max Homage (want to make a Master & Blaster based Mekk).

As for bodies on the rest I have started doing that and would LOVE feedback in this other thread


----------

